# LR6: How to lock the Crop aspect ratio?



## MutantLabs (Apr 23, 2015)

Since my LR5->LR6 upgrade, I cannot get the crop aspect ratio lock to stay locked  for edits in other images. I've followed the instructions for LR5, but the lock gets unlocked as soon as I move to another image.
Any suggestions?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 23, 2015)

Mine is working normally. 

Go to a new image. Select Crop Tool. Click on Padlock to Lock Aspect. Crop. Go to next image. It remains locked. 

If these steps do not work, you can consider doing a preference file reset: Reset your Preferences by closing Lightroom and then holding down [Shift][Alt/Opt] and relaunching Lightroom.  When prompted, reset the preferences.


----------



## MutantLabs (Apr 23, 2015)

Rikk, thanks for your answer. I think it's my fault. Somehow, now it works. Must be a user error...


----------

